# Guide length on surf rod



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Folks I'm building my first surf rod and have a question. The blank is a Batson 11'9". How far from the reel seat should I put the stripper guide? The ferrule is about 38 inches from the reel seat. I would really like to put the first guide on the female side of the ferrule but not sure if that is proper or not.

So what say the experts, Can I put the first guide on the female side of the ferrule? if not then how far should the stripper guide be from the reel seat?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Butt Guide Placement*

Without knowing what kind of rod it is, I can't comment other than say that rods differ; varying from blank to blank.

Some have the butt guide on the butt section; some on the ferrule itself and some on the tip section. It all depends. 

The vendor should have a recommended guide placement for that blank. Give them a call. C2


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Its probably a 1418F. thats the only 11'9" that batson makes that Ican think of, Send any of the people at Batson a email and they will always give you a reccommended guide spacing, they also have it on a website, I'll try to find the link and post it.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

do the static guide test and if that's where it takes you, that's where you put it. But be careful, batsons will flex well into the butt section. So make sure you put a good load on it. 

I know I was skittish with the static test on my first build. But now I tie on a weight, lodge it in the fence in my backyard and pull on it till the blank is fully loaded. So don't to be afraid to really yank on it. I was on my first build(a batson too) and ended up with a rod that's line rubbed the butt when I reeled in a 30 pound cownose. I ended up redoing the rod with the above mentioned technique and haven't had an issue.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Butt Guide Location*

That's what I was trying to say with my post, but thinking about it, didn't provide a real clear answer.

On that rod with a 38" space to work with, itwould work, but you may have to adjust the butt guide size and other guide locations to provide a straight path for the line.

I don't hesitate to pull a rod into full flex of 90 degrees. I have broken some blanks by doing so, but the rod probably wouldn't fit into my type of fishing in the first place.

You're absolutely right in letting the rod dictate where it wants the guides. Where it wants them, put them there and be happy. A happy rod is a good rod.

I do spiral surf sticks and static placement is the way to go!

Off the box. C2


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I got it figured out. I put the guide on the butt section just before the ferrule. I static tested with the guides taped on. I didn't pull as hard as ya'll said but, I think I have enough guides and spacing that even if it was loaded up over what I pulled it, it would do fine.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have built several Allstar and Batson 1418 rods and my first guide on the Batson that I have in front of me now is 3-1/3" up from the edge of the ferrule. It is 43" up from the spool axle of an Abu 6500. I know each blank is different but if you would like the spacing of all of the guides I have as a point for you to start from just let me know. As mentioned before the static test along with some casting tests(especially for the first guide) will help determine proper placement for all of the guides.

John


----------



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

dont be afraid to break a blank during a static test, id rather it break then than after hours and dollars spent to build it.


----------

